#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-22
<kavurt> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM1344E.PDF i can't open this pdf. how can i install adobe reader 64bit?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * KombuchaKip sadly informs everyone that Jack Layton just passed away. http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Read+Jack+Layton+final+letter+Canadians/5289270/story.html
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-23
<BluesKaj> Hey  all
<bregma> hey ho, perfect weather today
 * genii-around makes an industrial urn of life-sustaining coffee!
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around  ..java hound :)
<genii-around> Hehe, yes
<BluesKaj> I have a bone to pick with the Ubuntu chat family value policy
<BluesKaj> trhere's some  idiotic nicks allowed here thast don't make sense in a so called family chat.. few curse words are tolerable here but any kind of nick is tolerated ? Where's the sense of family values in the policy here ? Makes no sense to me .
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yesterday in #k there was a fellow with nick of rekcuFniarB .. I was meaning to PM him about it but then real world work got busy and I couldn't log in to the bantracker right away, etc
<BluesKaj> if you are gonna call a chat family friendly then "Ieatchildren" is ok as a nick
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> sorry I don't understand that such nick is ok, but  a few curse words that kids hear on the school yrd 50 times a day are banned
<BluesKaj> I think this "family values" policy is ass backwards
<genii-around> It's one of those policies which is subjective, and enforcing is up to whichever ops are in the channel and their interpretation. I generally don't bother unless I get a complaint or if their nick is outright nasty usually
<BluesKaj> one guy actually complimented the guy on his 'cool nick' ..if the policy is to protect from curse words etc , whydoesn't evil. pedophelia, and murderous dsounding nicks apply as well...or does that not fall in realm of political correctness here ?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: you know you can call !ops or join the op channel and let them know about a disturbing/inappropriate nick
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I tried to the first time this character showed up, and i got dumped on for objecting to a nick.."it's just nick,,he doesn't mean anything by it ", was the response. so what was I supposed to do ?
<BluesKaj> but oh my goodness if somebody curses in the chat it's practically a hanging offense :)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: like genii-around said it is subjective and up to the op but in #ubuntu if we get a complaint from a user and it is justifiable we will normally ask them to change nick.
<BluesKaj> ok , then the next time , I'll object
<IdleOne> I agree that a nick like Ieatchildren is not family friendly
<BluesKaj> I just hiope the response isn't like the one previous
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, it's particularly offensive to us grandfathers
<IdleOne> I'll tell you one thing though, you will get a much better response from the ops if you ask nice and explain your reasoning before going off on a 4 paragraph rant :)
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, sometimes a rant is needed to get their attention
<IdleOne> rants get attention I agree but it probably won't be the type you expect
<BluesKaj> you guys certainly came after me for joking in the chat
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: and eyt you still keep doing it :)
<IdleOne> yet*
<BluesKaj> whynot it's not offensive like somethings are ... alittle levity never hurt anyone , when the chat's not busy
<IdleOne> simple, a little off topic WILL turn into a lot of off topic real quick.
<IdleOne> in here we can go off topic more often because it really is not busy
<BluesKaj> uhm ....
<IdleOne> but a channel like #ubuntu with 1400+ users and 40 to 50 people talking at any one time would turn to chaos fast
<BluesKaj> I quote  " a little levity never hurt anyone , when the chat's not busy" :)
<IdleOne> the off topic rule isn't about telling people what they can or can't say, it's about allowing people the chance to get the help they need without distractions
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: who decides what not busy is?
<IdleOne> my understanding is the ops decide
<IdleOne> and we decided that #ubuntu is always busy
<IdleOne> so no off topic :)
 * genii-around pops in for a sip of coffee then sneaks back to work
<IdleOne> genii-around: don't work too hard the boss will expect it all the time
<genii-around> IdleOne: I was on vacation for a week, they saved it up for me
<IdleOne> really not a vacation if when you come back you have double the work
<genii-around> Yup :( But at least I got to go fishing
<BluesKaj> I used to dread coming back from vacation or winter holidays because the workload was always double on the first week back.
<willwh> hi guys - anyone got experience with awstats?
<willwh> I have a bit of a funky log format that I can't get to go :(
<txwikinger> Anybody felt the earthquake? I did not!
<johanbr> nothing in Montreal either
<genii-around> txwikinger: The people here did
<genii-around> I felt a small rumble under the floor here. The guys on the top floor ( 5th ) felt it way more, they went online right away and tried to find out what it was.
<BluesKaj> not in Norh Ont
<BluesKaj> snami on lake Erie !
<txwikinger> Interesting.. felt in Montreal but not in SW Ontario
<BluesKaj> Indiana felt it ....strange
<txwikinger> Ohio felt it too
<txwikinger> Make Lake Erie somehow dampened it
<txwikinger> s/Make/Maybe/
<BluesKaj> lake erie is really shallow , not much water there
<johanbr> genii-around, you're in Montreal?
<johanbr> I didn't feel anything here at Concordia
<BluesKaj> genii's inToronto
<johanbr> ahh...
<txwikinger> Ah I meant Toronto
<johanbr> ahh, alright :)
<genii-around> johanbr: I'm in downtown Toronto
<johanbr> I heard epicentre was somewhere in Virginia... I guess Toronto is a little closer
<txwikinger> Too much news going on at the same time
<genii-around> I heard they evacuated the Pentagon
<txwikinger> Pentagon should be built to withstand an earthquake.. really ood
<txwikinger> odd
<genii-around> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20096161-503544.html
<johanbr> even if the building can take it, the average office may not be safe
<johanbr> falling shelves etc...
<txwikinger> Well.. ideally the building is absorbing the shocks
<genii-around> The one we felt here before a few years ago swung the CN Tower back and forth about 15-20 feet at the revolving restaurant level
<txwikinger> was that the one near Ottawa?
 * txwikinger remembers feeling that in the building, but 2 meters away it could not be felt
<johanbr> yikes
<genii-around> txwikinger: Not the 2010 one just before G20, the one before that
<txwikinger> Goderich had a pretty strong tornado on the weekend
<txwikinger> genii-around: I peobably had not been here yet for the one before that
<Seven_Six_Two> I saw a pic yesterday in the london paper about the twister.
<genii-around> I found the one that rocked the tower, was March 12 2007
<genii-around> It was still like 3.7-3.8 when it went through here, epicenter was in Ohio
<txwikinger> Yeah. that was before my time here
<genii-around> I remember it vividly because I was in the old elevator here with scissor gates, the gates started smacking back and forth. I thought the Rogers Wireless workers installing aerials on the roof had one topple over onto the elevator machine room.
<cyphermox> dscassel: ping?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-24
<billybigrigger_> ola
<KombuchaKip> Steam on "Linux": http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODIwNQ
<IdleOne> again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<willwh> howdy
<BluesKaj> hi willwh
<willwh> :)
<willwh> how's it going BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> ok here, some rain ..but we need it
<willwh> I hear that
<khoover> well, just got ubuntu
<billybigrigger_> and.....
<khoover> eh, just making sure, you guys are reading me as khoover, not IRC, right?
<billybigrigger_> i read ya loud and clear
<khoover> alright. pidgin looks weird with the non-monospace font.
<willwh> pidgin is horrible for irc, imo ;]
<khoover> aha, well, what's a better one, then? since i'm new.
<willwh> if you want a native IRC client - I'd strongly suggest x-chat, if you want something with a gui :)
<willwh> apt-get install xchat
<willwh> :]
<khoover> ah, k.
<billybigrigger_> that's what i use
<billybigrigger_> willwh, you using xchat in .04 or .10?
<billybigrigger_> web links don't seem to open for me in 11.10
<willwh> I don't, I use irssi :]
<billybigrigger_> ahh :P
<khoover> well, let's try xchat, then. it have server-connect scripting built in?
<khoover> also, i'm loving aptitude.
<willwh> khoover: yeah aptitude is great
<willwh> khoover: you mean for passing ident / etc?
<willwh> yeah
<khoover> willwh: yeah
<khoover> it has it?
<willwh> http://xchat.org/docs/
<willwh> oh yeah
<willwh> http://docs.zetaboards.com/irc/xchat
<willwh> is a decent enough guide for it
<khoover_> aaaaaah.
<willwh> obviously, replace ChatSpike with Freenode :p
<willwh> http://xchat.org/faq/ <- helpful
<willwh> billybigrigger_: stop unplugging your router
<willwh> D:
<billybigrigger_> ubuntu 2d it is
<billybigrigger_> feckin compiz
<khoover> ok, that was annoying
<willwh> what? :]
<khoover> computer decided to shutdown instantly. probably using too much
<khoover> CPU w/ boinc
<khoover> ah well
<khoover> any way to limit BOINC to ~90 properly?
<khoover> why is it that i seem to crash so often running boinc on full throttle?
<cyphermox> khoover: nice it?
<cyphermox> khoover: otherwise: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/cpu-usage-limiter-for-linux/
<khoover> problem with both of those is that they're process specific. w/ BOINC, it's really several different apps being coordinated by another one, with apps coming and going rapidly. >_<
<khoover_> bah, just happened again
<willwh> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Preferences
<willwh> states "Use at most X% of CPU time"?
<willwh> in general prefs
<khoover_> still manages to crash. probably cause my laptop has rather crappy cooling.
<willwh> khoover: I wouldn't run boinc on a laptop ;]
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-25
<khoover> guys, it's crazy out here
<khoover> dscassel, guess who just got natty?
<khoover> anyone here right now?
<IdleOne> khoover: sorta
<IdleOne> what's up?
<bregma> good day
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<cyphermox> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi cyphermox
<khoover> right, anyone still here?
<khoover> seem to be having a hardware problem, not sure where to ask anymore. my computer has been killing all processes and proceeding to the shutdown screen without any prompting from me. in windows, it just skipped the usual shutdown screen, in ubuntu, it shows the console bit for a second or two, then goes to the bar graphic.
<khoover> seems like CPU overheating, but I haven't been doing much of anything that's CPU intense lately.
<genii-around> Could be the fan is clogged up
<khoover> my thing is, from everything i hear about CPU overheats, it simply blacks everything. Why would ubuntu still do the graphical shutdown then?
<genii-around> There is usually some pre-emptive signal sent by the motherboard bios when the cpu temp is climbing, sometimes a safe shutdown is still possible before the hardware gives the long loud screeches and forcibly powers off
<khoover> right. well, what sorta app would i be using on ubuntu to throttle by temperature?
<genii-around> I believe the underlying part is lmsensors
<khoover> just trying to find it, aptitude ran into a depackaging error. >_<
<genii-around> khoover: Hm, you may have some larger underlying error then
<khoover> oh, no, just needed to run the dpkg command. fine now.
<khoover> eh, exactly where would i be finding lmsensor, or an interface. i saw wmsensors, not sure if that applies
<genii-around> khoover: You might want to run sudo sensors-detect and see if it is locating all your stuff properly
<khoover> genii-around, there is no sensors-detect command
<genii-around> Hm
<khoover> also, aaaargh, the msfonts for wine are being buggers to install
<khoover> mscorefonts*
<genii-around> khoover: Maybe it needs full path of /usr/sbin/sensors-detect
<khoover> maybe. also, for the ttf-mscorefonts, how exactly to i get past the EULA?
<khoover> can't seem to confirm it in any way i know
<genii-around> khoover: Usually tab to switch fields, enter to activate what's highlighted
<khoover> ....yeah, feeling stupid. and there's no sensors detect there either
<genii-around> khoover: Does result of: apt-cache policy lm-sensors     show that it is installed?
<khoover> no, seeing that it isn't in aptitude right now
<khoover> installing it right now
<genii-around> Might need to enable universe repository
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<khoover> and now i'm sensor probing
<khoover> once i do have the temp sensor, how can i get ubuntu to throttle using it?
<genii-around> khoover: I think in regular Ubuntu it is sensors-applet .. ( In my Kubuntu it is ksensors)
<khoover> alrigh, let's see what we can do
<khoover> this is a really new-guy question, but how would i open /etc/modules in RW mode?
<genii-around> I usually do like sudo nano /etc/modules
<khoover> ah.
<genii-around> Looks like there is some issue adding the sensors applet in Unity, might want to check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747277 for workaround
<khoover> i'm using classic, unity's a bitch.
<genii-around> Yeah people either love it or hate it
<staticsafe> good morning
<khoover> should remove it soon. and morning
<khoover> gah, why must the desktop package depend on it, don't want it bugging out all the time.
<khoover> wow....i think my CPUs are running at 70*C
<khoover> could stop using a toaster.
<khoover> correction, 90*C
<genii-around> Yes, much too high
<khoover> as long as she doesn't crash, i'm fine leaving it between 80 and 90.
<genii-around> khoover: Looks like some physical issue, like cpu fan clogged/not spinning fast enough, or exhaust of case is blocked, or so on
<khoover> yeah, leaving the fan port right on top of the glass table isn't terribly smart, now.
<khoover> anyways, i'll be leaving now, hopefully she doesn't crash while i'm out. she shouldn't, at least.
<genii-around> dscassel: Belated congratulations by the way
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around :)
<genii-around> :)
<dscassel> cyphermox: Cloaked. :D
<cyphermox> fun
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
 * genii-around makes more coffee, hands out the mugs
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-27
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ball> hello starcraftman
<starcraftman> ball: hello
 * starcraftman waves
<dscassel> Hi from FOSSLC's SC2011! :D
<dscassel> (in Ottawa)
<dscassel> http://www.fosslc.org/drupal/sc2011
<ball> I thought SC11 was in Seattle?
<dscassel> ball: I'm sure there are lots.
<dscassel> 'SC' in this case apparently stands for 'summer camp'
<ball> Ah right, I thought you meant the SuperComputing conference
<ball> ...or it could be Summer Camp.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-28
 * KombuchaKip invites folks interested in following the Avaneya project's progress to #avaneya
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-22
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * genii-around ponders what to do for Sept 7-9th global jam
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-23
<azend> Anyone have a fix for ubuntu laptops that run hot
<azend> every single ubuntu laptop I've had has run extremely hot
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: make sure you have the video card driver installed, otherwize the CPU dose 50 times as much work as the GPU would have been doing
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: laptop-mode-tools is also very helpful
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: also look at CPU scaling
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: out of curiosity, what machines are you using that are heating up?
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: OH, and make sure the fan is actually spinning! You have no idea how often laptop fans die!
<azend> DarwinSurvivor: couple of dells, thinkpad t60, eeepc 1005ha
<azend> I thought laptop-mode-tools was installed by default in ubuntu on laptops?
<genii-around> Hm
<azend> My fans seem to be spinning well but they could still probably use a shot of compressed air
<genii-around> azend: You have an overheating issue?
<azend> genii-around: yeah
<azend> all of my ubuntu machines run really hot in comparison to windows
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-21
<BobJonkman1> If this were tomorrow, I'd be at Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener right now...
<BobJonkman1> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2484/detail
<BobJonkman1> We'd be in the middle of the Canada-wide IRC chat.... http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2480/detail
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-22
<azend> BobJonkman1: :)
<azend> If we do SFD Guelph, I want it to be big
<azend> Better start putting up posters
<BobJonkman1> SFD in KW will be at Kwartzlab, 28 September (a week later than the official date)
<azend> BobJonkman1: where do you apply to present at KWSFD?
<BobJonkman1> azend: We're in the middle of planning now; send an e-mail to Paul Nijjar pnijjar@theworkingcentre.org and he'll add you to the sfd-planning mailing list.  Tell him what you've got in mind...
<azend> So I have to work to get a spot eh?
<azend> I see what you're doing here ;)
<BobJonkman1> Well, you have to have a presentation to get a presentation spot
<BobJonkman1> Also have a look at http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/Kitchener/Kwartzlab
<BobJonkman1> You should probably start a page for Guelph.
<Delemas> Anyone playing with saucy devel? I'm trying to generate a CSR but openssl keeps hanging...
<BobJonkman2> Countdown to meeting: T-29 minutes
<BobJonkman2> Hi chaslinux!
<chaslinux> Hi BobJonkman2 x2 ;-)
<BobJonkman> hi again
<BobJonkman2> T-10 and counting...
<Jebster> Hi All
<BobJonkman2> Hi Jebster!
<chaslinux> Hi Jebster
<Jebster> :D
<BobJonkman2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings  is the agenda for the earlybir
<Jebster> Hi Chas
<BobJonkman2> Jebster:
<chaslinux> Hi laurelrusswurm !
<Jebster> bob
<Jebster> BobJonkman2:
<BobJonkman2> The earlybir catches the wor
<Jebster> Cheep! :D
<azend> Early bird looses his phone before the meeting
<BobJonkman2> Hokay...
<BobJonkman2> #startmeeting Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 22 Aug 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Aug 22 23:00:51 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 22 Aug 2013 | Current topic:
<BobJonkman2> #chair dscassel
<meetingology> Current chairs: BobJonkman2 dscassel
<BobJonkman2> Greetings to Jebster dscassel chaslinux BobJonkman2 philipballew mars laurelrusswurm DarwinSurvivor azend sigint cjopcjop FiReSTaRT jlamothe sipherdee ryanakca cyphermox Gregorio_ KombuchaKip bregma  Chex lubotu1 txwikinger2 johanbr   egerlach jaguar
<BobJonkman2> So, let's introduce ourselves...
<BobJonkman2> I'm Bob Jonkman, one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada
<BobJonkman2> I'm from Elmira, Ontario, but currently I'm at Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener ‎with a bunch of other ubuntoids
<BobJonkman2> #link There's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<azend> I'm Verdi R-D from Ubuntu Guelph
<azend> I'm sitting at home on the couch because Ubuntu Hour Guelph is next week
<chaslinux> Charles from Ubuntu Hour Kitchener.
<BobJonkman2> Yay! another Ubuntu Hour!
<Cranky> yay Bob
<BobJonkman2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2489-ubuntu-hour-guelph/
<azend> seconded
<BobJonkman2> So, let's whittle away at the agenda...
<BobJonkman2> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 22 Aug 2013 | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman2> We just did that...
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic Ubuntu Events
<BobJonkman2> They start next week: UDS is 27-29 August, entirely online
<BobJonkman2> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman2> The Ubuntu Global Jam is from 13 to 15 September
<BobJonkman2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2315/
<BobJonkman2> That's one I'd like to do some planning for.
<BobJonkman2> Randall from Vancouver is pretty hepped on UGJ, so I'd like to have at least one event.
<BobJonkman2> But a venue is needed.
<BobJonkman2> Like a workshop with classroom facilities
<BobJonkman2> Or a computer refurbishing shop...
<bregma> sorry to sound ignorant, but what is a global jam?
<BobJonkman2> UGJ is Ubuntu GLobal Jam; UDS is Ubuntu Developer Summit
<chaslinux> Was that a hint????
<BobJonkman2> The Ubuntu Global Jam is a time to work on the forthcoming release, do some bug finding, triaging, fixing; maybe work on documentation.
<dscassel> Live from @UbuntuWaterloo Ubuntu hour! http://twitter.com/flying_squirrel/status/370684521920094209/photo/1
<BobJonkman2> At the very least, doing an install of the latest beta and seeing how it behaves on our equipment.
<BobJonkman2> And reporting to the developers about pitfalls, problems, &c.
<chaslinux> Could probably provide the computers for the workshop, we just got a bunch of core 2 duo sff lenovos....
<BobJonkman2> And, of course, UGnJ another excuse to get together in person and have some fu
<BobJonkman2> fun
<bregma> so you can give Mir a thorough test, then?
<BobJonkman2> bregma: Yup.
 * BobJonkman2 didn't know Mir was ready for release in 13.10
<azend> It probably won't be ;)
<Cranky> I heard that they're trying to squeeze it in
<bregma> it's already in main
<bregma> I use it every day, it's got a few missing features but is almost ready
<BobJonkman2> dscassel tells me it'll be shipping with 13.10, but it won't be default
<bregma> needs hammer testing, especially on low-spec machines
<bregma> it's very likely going to be the default
<chaslinux> I can certainly do that bregma, I have access to lots of low end machines.
<BobJonkman2> So, hammer testing is a thing to do duing a Global Jam
<bregma> sweet
<BobJonkman2> I didn't hear any volunteers offering a venue for UGJ...
<BobJonkman2> The Global Jam is usually a few weeks before the official release
<BobJonkman2> And that means Release Parties!
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic Ubuntu 13.10 Release Parties
<BobJonkman2> Who's having one?
<azend> \o/
<BobJonkman2> Yay azend!
<BobJonkman2> dscassel says having release parties is a tradition, so there will likely be one in KW
<chaslinux> Will check with the powers that be @TWC for the venue.
<BobJonkman2> Yay chaslinux!
<BobJonkman2> Finally,
<BobJonkman2> #subtopic Software Freedom Day
<BobJonkman2> Who's having one?
<BobJonkman2> Kwartzlab is hosting one for Kitchener-Waterloo: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2497-sfd-kwartlab/
<BobJonkman2> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/Kitchener/Kwartzlab
<azend> SFD Guelph will be discussed at Ubuntu Hour Guelph
<azend> if we decide to have one, I'll post it to the various lists
<BobJonkman2> Yay azend again!
<BobJonkman2> SFD isn't an official Ubuntu event, but in the past we've always relied heavily on Ubuntu to demonstrate free software at the KW SFDs
<chaslinux> I find it creeps up really quickly.... we normally plan months in advance.
<BobJonkman2> And the LoCo Events Page lists SFD2013 as a global event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2483/
<BobJonkman2> For some reason, SFD Kwartzlab looks like it's primarily media oriented: Blender, Ubuntu Studio,
<BobJonkman2> maybe chaslinux will do something on XBMC.
<BobJonkman2> I'm talking about autonomy in the cloud, so I'm demonstrating Media G...oblin
<BobJonkman2> (Did You Know: chaslinux has a new book out on XBMC: http://www.packtpub.com/build-entertainment-system-with-XBMC/book
<chaslinux> Hi Katherine
<azend> I would like to talk about getting through your job with nothing but a text editor
<BobJonkman2> azend: ???  You mean in a programming/developer job?
<azend> well actually I was more talking about school
<azend> powerpoint presentations
<azend> writing essays
<azend> BobJonkman2: regular stuff
<chaslinux> LateX
<chaslinux> LaTeX*
<BobJonkman2> chaslinux dscassel and I are remembering people who did KWLUG presenatations with text-based presentation software
<BobJonkman2> Can't remember what software that was, but there's probably a clue on http://kwlug.org
<BobJonkman2> So, I don't know how much more planning we can do here right now; it's probably something best done by the local groups
<BobJonkman2> For SFD Kwartzlab, anyone interested in helping out with Software Freedom Day should contact Paul Nijjar so he can add you to the sfd-planning mailing list
<BobJonkman2> There's all kinds of stuff to be done: design flyers, distribute flyers, gather free software to create a distribution, burn CDs of that distribuition...
<BobJonkman2> OK, continuing on at this blistering pace...
<BobJonkman2> #topic Other stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 22 Aug 2013 | Current topic: Other stuff
<BobJonkman2> I have nothing...
<Cranky> you should get something
<azend> #topic Marketing
<BobJonkman2> #chair azend
<meetingology> Current chairs: BobJonkman2 azend dscassel
<azend> #topic Marketing
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 22 Aug 2013 | Current topic: Marketing
<BobJonkman2> try that again...
<azend> I've started making some marketing tools for public use
<bregma> marketing what?
<BobJonkman2> What kind of tools?
<azend> I plan on demoing some of them at Ubuntu Hour Guelph
<azend> Posters and things
<azend> Next event reminder cards
<azend> My printer jammed on those
<BobJonkman2> Got a file?
<azend> It would be nice to get some other promotional tools
<BobJonkman2> You did up a nice poster a while ago.
<azend> Perhaps but give me a minute
<azend> Heh yeah
<azend> almost four months ago in fact
<azend> I think I can do better though
<azend> If you give me a few minutes I can pull something up
<BobJonkman2> ttachments
<BobJonkman2> That is, we can put them on the wiki as attachments
<azend> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vuxpwquqnkc7983/MeetingCard.gif
<BobJonkman2> (and everybody at Ubuntu Hour starts sucking down that file and slamming my phone's bandwidth)
<azend> :)
<azend> Why don't I make it an svg
<BobJonkman2> OK, I'll look at it later...
<BobJonkman2> Oh, there it is!
<BobJonkman2> Like business cards!
<azend> almost exactly like business cards
<azend> But yeah, I thought it would be nice if we had something to show when we go out to events/conventions
<azend> I've been known to go to an event or two and could potentially and these out
<BobJonkman2> OK, folks are leaving here...
<azend> or could stick up posters in central areas
<azend> Communitech hub for example
<BobJonkman2> I've always had difficulty finding places to put posters where I won't be arrested.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-23
<azend> It's fine as long as you have a cover story :)
<azend> At Diyode, one of our members gave some teenagers some stickers and told them to put them up wherever they felt
<BobJonkman2> There's always the bulletin boards at the grocery store
<azend> There are now Diyode stickers all around downtown
<azend> free advertising
<BobJonkman2> OK, I'm going to drop off...
<azend> Have an egg roll good time!
<BobJonkman2> And it's 8:00pm here in EDT, so probably time to pack it up.
<BobJonkman2> Thanx to everyone who joined in (some of whom have already left)
<BobJonkman2> See you next month!
<BobJonkman2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Aug 23 00:03:29 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-08-22-23.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-08-22-23.00.html
<azend> BobJonkman2: Penny Whistle has been booked for the 29th
<azend> aww
<azend> Made sure they give us a spot with power
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 26 Sep 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-24
 * KombuchaKip notes that the Avaneya: Viking Lander Remastered DVD release candidate is ready for beta. Come idle with us in #avaneya, a cerebral science fiction game for Ubuntu.
 * DarwinSurvivor looks at previous meetings' times
<DarwinSurvivor> Do none of you guys work during the day...?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-25
<BobJonkman> DarwinSurvivor: Are you in PDT? Yes, the IRC meeting is likely during working hours on the west coast.
<BobJonkman> If you have trouble attending a meeting then, I'm amenable to changing the time; maybe 5:30pm PDT (8:30EDT, 8:30 ADT, 9:00pm Newfoundland..._
<BobJonkman> Oops, that would be 9:30 ADT, 10:00pm NDT
<cjpcjp> hey all, odd problem, my server has literally stopped functioning however I've noticed that on reboot, my prompt is no longer colored and bash aliases don't function,   [Rainy]    as if I'm in a different mode (it's not recovery, checked grub). Any ideas, I'm at a loss
<cjpcjp> This is what my prompt after boot used to look like: http://i.imgur.com/QoW44t6.png
<cjpcjp> This is what it looks like now, after reboot on installing graylog2 : http://i.imgur.com/j1carBc.png
<cjpcjp> Now all apache2 services are gone.. I should note that I installed mongodb.. I wondering if that has anything to do with it. I thought one could install more than one DB. MOngo is for Graylog2 only mind you
<Soroush731>  join #wirelessarmy
<Soroush731> wirelessarmy.com for linux tips
<cjpcjp_> forgive me if this sounds naive, but should the root directory /var/www owner be root or the user?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-18
<dani_pt> hi ppl
<dani_pt> anyone from calgary?
<willwh_> victoria, bc
<willwh_> :)
<dani_pt> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-23
<OO-Dragon> Ubuntu rules!
<OO-Dragon> MUAHAHAHAHAA
<OO-Dragon> brought to you by windows 8.1 and chrome :P
<OO-Dragon> darn ThinkPad pro dock not fully working right in Ubuntu
<OO-Dragon> how is every ones night goign?
#ubuntu-ca 2015-08-19
<brane_> anyone setup bonding to force10 switch as peer?
<Blackbear> anyone good with sed around
#ubuntu-ca 2019-08-22
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> can someone look at this?
<locodir-user> https://superuser.com/questions/1472706
